# Guides for Rainshadow Blank



## SurfRunner (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

I have a Rainshadow SW1087 I am wrapping and plan on putting wire frame guides on it.

Does anyone have any suggestions of the number of guides and sizes I should put on this blank? It will be for snobbling and live baiting.

I am going to get either a Penn Spinfisher 6500 or a Daiwa Saltist 4500. If you have any other suggestions for reel size, please let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## Elisdaddyjohn (Apr 1, 2012)

At least five guides plus tip ... I would use six plus tip 70 50 40 30 20 16 and whatever size tip you like ... Hope that helps!


----------



## SurfRunner (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks! This helps a lot!:thumbsup:


----------

